# Question regarding tearing down wall



## Nef1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all, this is my first time here and it seems like w great forum. 

I just finished closing on my first apartment; it is a two bedroom with the living room and kitchen being separated by a "half wall". 

I have the option to either just put a big tv on the wall and a couch opposite or tear down the wall and make it an open space.

I'm attaching several pictures and hoping for some opinions. 

I really like the open space but don't know where to put the TV because I would like a big one with surround sound.









My apartment.









Apartment with wall taken down and tv in the corner









Apartment with wall intact and tv on it


----------



## JustADoc (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not an interior decorator but I will say that my first thought was, "that's in the way." If it serves only the purpose of hanging the TV on... get rid of it. If it gives you the possibility of having additional cabinetry on the kitchen side think long and hard about whether or not you have enough countertop space now.

It would certainly open your space up tremendously.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

It is hard for me to tell what is on the back side of the wall from the living area. What is on the backside in the kitchen of that wall? Open is good, but do you want to see dirty dishes from the couch while watching TV. The wall did not seem that large as to cut down the open feeling of the space. What would you do with more floor space?? Are you wanting to refloor, recarpet the whole space?? The wall could be your friend.

I just studied the photos a bit more. How thick (wide) is the wall. Is there anything like plumbing pipes or air ducts runing in it? On your kitchen side is there anything attached to the wall?


----------



## Nef1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all thank you for the replies.

There is nothing behind that wall except a refrigerator now. Other people in the building tear down the wall and keep a small part because we can't knock down the entire wall. I will be putting down a new floor (either hardwood or laminate depending on income) and doing a whole renovation of the place. 

I don't think I mind the dishes much and regarding having more cabinets--I barely know how to cook lol. I need to start learning!

I have been living with my parents who have practically the same apartment and they just have a tv stand on that wall. I wanted to spruce up my place and change it up but am confused!


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If it were me, I would give myself some time to settle in and see what my needs and wants are before jumping into major work. You might find that you really wanted the wall or not. A great tv hung on that wall with a sofa table below is could be a great focal point. As I said before the wall is not that wide as to cut out the open feeling of your area.

Another option could be to keep part of the wall, as you said you must, and do a knee wall (half height wall) for the rest of the lenght. You could choose where you place you tv and still open the look of the area. 

I still would settle in some before those decisions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nef1 (Aug 9, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> If it were me, I would give myself some time to settle in and see what my needs and wants are before jumping into major work. You might find that you really wanted the wall or not. A great tv hung on that wall with a sofa table below is could be a great focal point. As I said before the wall is not that wide as to cut out the open feeling of your area.
> 
> Another option could be to keep part of the wall, as you said you must, and do a knee wall (half height wall) for the rest of the lenght. You could choose where you place you tv and still open the look of the area.
> 
> I still would settle in some before those decisions. Hope this helps.


Hey could you elaborate on the knee wall concept?

Maybe you're right about the settling in first but I am doing a full renovation which will cost quite a lot and don't want to do another one later.

Thank you again.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

A knee wall is a wall about 4 ft in height and will have a ledge on top. I do understand wanting to get everything done at once. Since you are familiar with the units you will be the best one to decide on how you want your place to look when finished. Go knock on all your neighbors doors and see how they have fixed them up:wink:.

Good luck in your new place and Contrats.


----------

